# Does anyone use Dr. Kirk's Scratch-FREEE Woodturner's Polishing Wax



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

I watched a video today where a guy turned a sphere and polished it with Dr. Kirk's Scratch-FREEE Woodturner's Polishing Wax. I really like the idea of getting the wood super smooth, but doesn't the wax interfere with a finish like lacquer?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> I watched a video today where a guy turned a sphere and polished it with Dr. Kirk's Scratch-FREEE Woodturner's Polishing Wax. I really like the idea of getting the wood super smooth, but doesn't the wax interfere with a finish like lacquer?


Well, the wax is the finish, kind of like an oil finish. You don't put lacquer or a varnish over the top. As far as getting it smooth, you can do that with sandpaper. Sand it with finer and finer sandpaper until it's almost shinny. It also helps if you dampen the wood and raise the grain between grit changes on the sandpaper. Then you could finish it with the wax or lacquer.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I looked for an MSDS or SDS and could not find one.


----------



## Quickstep (Apr 10, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> Well, the wax is the finish, kind of like an oil finish. You don't put lacquer or a varnish over the top.


Yeabut... The description says "Ideal for sanding and polishing all types of raw and stabilized woods in preparation for finishing" which implies you can add a finish afterward.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Based on what I read, it reminds me of EEE Ultra Shine. I never found an MSDS or SDS data sheet for the Dr. Kirk's product. 
https://www.ubeaut.com.au/eee.htm
https://www.rockler.com/eee-ultra-shine-woodturners-finish


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Quickstep said:


> Yeabut... The description says "Ideal for sanding and polishing all types of raw and stabilized woods in preparation for finishing" which implies you can add a finish afterward.


The way I read it, if it has wax in it then the finish could only be an oil finish or a wax finish. It shouldn't be implied that you can put any film finish over the top. On a lathe you can polish wood out to where it has a shinny sheen on it just like the video with just sandpaper. I don't see any reason for oils or waxes unless you are going for that kind of finish anyway.


----------



## THeck (Aug 4, 2020)

I use it right after sanding. Then I apply whatever finish I want to use. Never had any problems with it.


----------

